# Conversion Chart in to mm



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm always messing up when comes to fraction into mm. here is the chart anyone who need the conversion up to 3".










Printable PDF
View attachment fraction mm conversion chart.pdf


----------



## maxpowers (Sep 7, 2012)

How good would life be if EVERYONE in the world just used metric! :stickpoke:


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Do you know how we call a quaterpounder with cheese? :king:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

e~shot said:


> I'm always messing up when comes to fraction into mm. here is the chart anyone who need the conversion up to 3".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a hero Irfan! Yesterday I had some unusual conversion I wish I had a chart on hand. Of course we can go the the internet, but sometimes I'd rather a full chart.

Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I understand you :wave: Thank you for the list !


----------

